# watery droppings



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Ever since I have learned Kiwi and Zirci LOVE their new swimming pool/bowl I have filled it with fresh water daily and allowed them to play as they please. I have noticed that for a few hours afterwards they have pretty watery droppings and very often. Like I said the droppings do go back to normal after a few hours but I am wondering if I should not be offering this daily. Any advice would be great! It makes them so happy and chattery when they see it, especially because they are both losing fluff and are molting so its soothing for them.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

I would be interested in the responses to this too. Sounds like they are drinking it too.

I _offer_ a bath daily but so far, even though she's moulting, no luck with the pesky (sorry, that should be "pretty") bird actually wanting to get her feet wet, let alone dunking herself properly. I just go on persevering...different bowls, methods, bribery, corruption...:lol:


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I just worry about electrolyte deficiency.. I see it all the time in humans being a nurse... because they are definitely drinking more water, kiwi especially likes to lick the water droplets off the sides of the bowl after zirci splashes all around  

as for not having luck, I did not have any for a long long time. I tried dishes at the bottom of the cage, the baths with mirrors in the bottom, the type you attach on the cage they enter from inside, but this clear bowl from the dollar store was the ticket!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I have never heard of that happening. Perhaps one of our more experienced folk's can advise. It wouldn't hurt to go to every other day and see how that work's. I have never done much more than mist or offer bath once a week. Seem's like if their dropping firm back up later that it is not troublesome. If you are worried about electrolyte loss check out some of the parrot stores on line like windy city. You can get a good quality electrolyte to add to their drinking water, but that wont be effective if they are drinking their bath water and skipping the water dish....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I believe the salts and sugars in their food should be enough to supply their blood with the necessary electrolytes, and their mineral block has some salts too, so that shouldn't be a problem. Since their poop clears up shortly thereafter, I wouldn't worry too much  

When moulting, I can bet it does make them feel better! 

After they're not as itchy, they very well may not want to bathe every day, so you can regulate the days they do bathe accordingly after that


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I have noticed one of my budgies will quite often sneeze wet sneezes after bathing, if the droppings are returning to normal then it should be fine. But write it down somewhere for when you go to an avian vet in the future.:blue throat:


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

thanks everyone! they love it so much!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

wee lets go for dip today.splish splash.budgies taking a bath.caught them on a Saturday night lol.
Blessings and thanks for sharing my friend.


----------

